# Model Railroading on a budget



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

If you are just starting out, and find that the cost of this hobby is a problem for you, here's some info that may help you.

View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

:appl::appl::appl::appl: Excellent write up Traction dude!!! You covered it all.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A nice beginners guide there.

Two little quibbles, if I may:
1) Walthers is a wholesaler, not primarliy a retailer (although they do have a brick and mortar retail store). Howver, they list all their prices at MSRP to avoid undercutting their retailers. Products available at Walthers can often be found for less elsewhere.

2) The second item is patience and focussed savings. Allow yourself a limited budget each month, and then wait several months to acquire big ticket items that you really feel you "must" have. This blunts the effect of the costs substantially, and can stretch your hobby dollars farther by allowing you to wait and buy items on sale rather than paying full price.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

*GREAT WRITEUP*

Traction Fan,

That is a :appl:GREAT:appl: article. It is very informative, well written, and to the point with references and pertinent examples. Thank you very much for taking the time to help us.

Sincerely,
LeRoy


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*You're right*



CTValleyRR said:


> A nice beginners guide there.
> 
> Two little quibbles, if I may:
> 1) Walthers is a wholesaler, not primarliy a retailer (although they do have a brick and mortar retail store). Howver, they list all their prices at MSRP to avoid undercutting their retailers. Products available at Walthers can often be found for less elsewhere.
> ...


CTValley;

1) No, I don't mind the quibbles at all. You're right, of course Walthers is a wholesaler, not a retailer. I only used them as a readily available online source for retail prices. 

2) Excellent advice.:thumbsup: In today's "gotta have everything now" society we seem to have forgotten the idea of saving up for things. 

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey, when it comes to operating on a shoestring, I'm the king.
(Maybe not, but I come close)
I found the best way to save money (other than buying an engine maybe) is build it yourself.

Like my oil wells. Price these lately? Upwards of $60.00- $70.00 dollars.
Mine cost about $5.00 each. I'm glad I have tinplate, because the don't look so awkwardly out of place, being home built.
Take the drill pipe: plastic coat hangers, shaved and painted rust.
I'm in the process of making more to store at each location.
All Plastruct material: L beams, derricks, set on 1/2 inch foam pads, painted "concrete".
I even have the lights going up the inside of the derricks, like the prototypes.









And landscaping........I found a bunch of Astro-Turf. It don't look bad, a bit long, perhaps but covers a multitude of sins.
Price? Free.
And those bridge pylons/ One inch foam, cut to shape, and scored with lines to appear to be blocks.









All the trestle bents and bridges I made myself. Again not prototype. But it looks OK on a tin layout.
And not one has given way or even sagged a bit under an engine's weight.


----------



## Icantthinkofausername (Mar 9, 2017)

:smilie_daumenpos:

Very nice! I hadn't thought of that option yet but I do like the idea of making my own accessories/buildings etc

Well done, sir!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Icantthinkofausername said:


> :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Very nice! I hadn't thought of that option yet but I do like the idea of making my own accessories/buildings etc
> 
> Well done, sir!


By all means...building your own buildings and other
scenery add so much to the enjoyment of the hobby.

There are many things from around the house that
can be adapted to represent various real devices.
Model construction materials are available at most
hobby shops.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Here is an older, but still useful, thread on ways to save money in this hobby.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26254


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Excellent summary! 

If I may add one more thing: I buy freight cars at our local train shows. The quality is excellent, the weathering is much better than I can do right now and the price is great - usually $5 or so (CDN) per unit. I also buy structures, some small, some large, really to fill up space until I have a chance to create my own.

Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice write up! Traction fan
Ron, I want your blueprints for those oil derricks, better yet shoot a how too


----------

